# Used Fisher plow for sale



## southshoreman (Oct 24, 2010)

Let me begin by apologizing to those who responded to a similar thread I posted this past summer;when I was thinking of selling my plow in the event I got rid of my old truck. I thought that I would be getting a new truck then but it's only happened recently. So, I have a Fisher 7'6" Homesteader plow I'd been using on my Yukon XL isnce 2004. I recently traded in the Yukon (for a Tundra) so I'm changing plows as well. The plow is in great shape and works flawlessly. Cosmetically, there is a little rust on the chain and pins but it otherwise looks great. If you're interested, you'd need to find elsewhere the mount that gets installed on your truck, as that was on the Yukon I traded in. However, I do have the joystick. I tried in vain to attach some photos but somehow couldn;t get it to work. I'm happy to send some pics by email if you want. Oh, most importatnly, I live about 20 miles south of Boston.

Thanks.


----------



## evergreen_06424 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi, I'm interested in you're 7'6" homesteader plow. How much are you asking for it? Thanks. [email protected]


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Also interested in the homesteader. What's your asking price?


----------

